# My foster- KAREN! Golden/GSD/Basenji mix



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Located in Florida, transport possible. This cute little girl (45 pounds) is ten months old and full sized. She has a short, thick coat. She is clean and odorless. She TOTALLY, 100% has the Golden personality, butt wiggle and all. She's a doll baby who loves people. I've tested her with screaming babies, toddlers, older kids, people of all ages and races, beards, hats, etc. SHE LOVES PEOPLE! She was at the dog park for three hours this afternoon and she GREAT with dogs. Playful, but not too rough, and submissive if bullied, but not a wimp. She is spayed, current on all shots, and I have the paper work. She is leash trained, doesn't pull, and is housebroken and crate trained. She rides in the car calmly and happily. She knows sit and shake, and she is calm and sweet. She does get on furniture, and I'd prefer a home that would welcome cuddles with her, but it's okay if you need to train her to stay on the ground. There is no fee, but she needs a committed forever home. I named her Karen after a Karen on another forum! For all the work she does in rescue. (Of course you can change her name if you become her new mommy or daddy, but I love to give fosters a special name). She is current on HW, and the spot on her back leg is NOT mange, it's a scar from puppyhood when she was attacked.

Pics:





































She likes to play ball, tug, and wrestle, but is gentle and instantly stops if asked. She could make a great sport dog. She is calm, though, and definitely has an off switch. She's been lying around most of the time.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

What a face...I think Basenji's have such expressive faces. We had one when I was in middle school. Hope you find a good place for her. She sounds like she has the best of all the breeds in her. Does she bark? Would be cool if she didn't. Their yodel sounds just like a train!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Haven't heard her do anything except make an odd whistling sound when she needs out! She is so cool. She's snuggled beside me on the bed now. She's not making remaining detached too easy.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww.. she's sure a cutie pie. I hope she finds a loving forever home soon, in the meantime I'm sure she's very happy to be in great hands! I'm sure your little guy is happy to have an active pup around!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Adopted! Home visit was this morning, and they are a great family.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, she's beautiful! And already has a home. Nice job!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

beautiful girl. and good girl.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> Adopted! Home visit was this morning, and they are a great family.


Cool...I am so happy for her. At least it made the separation easier for you to have her leave so quickly...that would be my problem...remaining detached. 

You did a good thing and I can't wait to meet the next one.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Aww she's so cute! I would totally take her if I wasn't located in Canada..


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I wanted her! She slept in bed with me- she is a doll.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like a happy ending for a very deserving dog! Yay! Wish they could all be that easy.


----------



## Tracey6851 (Oct 5, 2009)

I foster puppies as well! She is beautiful and I'm glad she found a great home!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, that was quick! thanks for finding her a wonderful home. wish mine would find loving forever homes that fast....


----------

